# ROTP Air Force Specifics



## graves (16 Jan 2005)

Hi,

I was hoping to get some information from someone considering the ROTP program.   The information I received at the recruitment center seemed at odds with other sources, so I was hoping for some clarification.

I will be graduating with my respected bachelors degree next year, and was hoping to have the CF finance my final year if I qualified for it.   Specifically I would be applying to the Air Force to become a pilot.

At the recruitment center it was recommended that I finish my degree as quickly as possible then apply.   I was informed that the ROTP program was only for those just entering University, or sometimes for those who had completed up to a _maximum_ of 2 years at an accredited University.   Which means that as a student with 1 remaining year I am not eligible to apply.   Is this true? 

Thanks ahead of time, as any information is going to be very appreciated.


----------



## big_johnson1 (16 Jan 2005)

Finish your degree, apply as a Direct Entry Officer. You might be entitled to a signing bonus (not sure how much but it would probably make a huge dent in your student loan), and you'll be commissioned as a 2Lt right away. Go to the CF recruiting website and check out the entry plans.. There are a few, but DEO is probably what you want. I think you just go to recruiting.forces.gc.ca and then load up the Entry Plans on the left side of the screen. Not a bad way to do it.

Chimo


----------



## Inch (16 Jan 2005)

There are no signing bonuses for pilots the last I heard.

I don't know the regulations on it but I've only ever heard of people with one or two years complete getting into the ROTP program. DEO is probably your best bet.


----------

